
Speeding up Android Gradle builds - tengio
https://www.tengio.com/blog/speeding-up-gradle-builds/
======
vorg
Regarding the short first tip:

> Google works continuously to fix bugs and improve the building process. Just
> by updating it from 2.2.0 to 3.0.0-alpha2 you will save a lot of time.

if you use a new "major changes" version tagged "alpha" of any software, you
are guaranteed to pay back many-fold any short-term time savings you make. I
didn't read after that first tip, and hope your advice isn't official Google
advice.

